# What breed is this



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

. She lays white eggs if that helps


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a mix to me. But in case someone else might be able to give an idea I took one pic and tweaked it for better view.


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

I've got a chick from my other flock and it has three different breeds of roosters and the egg came from and Easter egger. The breeds are Rhode Island Red white leghorn and black australorp


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

To me this looks like a silver Phoenix cross with a leghorn. Have had both of those breeds at one point and mine looked a lot like that.


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

chickenfarmer20 said:


> I've got a chick from my other flock and it has three different breeds of roosters and the egg came from and Easter egger. The breeds are Rhode Island Red white leghorn and black australorp


The chick looks just like her


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It look like a cross to me.


----------

